# 1974 kool lemon stingray junior



## Vbushnell (Dec 15, 2016)

I have this 74 junior listed on eBay ending on Sunday.  Bike is in great condition and moving slow with bids.  If someone is looking for a junior this one may be a good buy.
Message me if you are the winner.  I can disassemble more and get in smaller box refund some of the shipping cost.
Thanks.
Van.
http://rover.ebay.com/rover/1/711-5...0001&campid=5335809022&icep_item=291969149843


----------



## Vbushnell (Feb 20, 2017)

sold


----------

